# ورشه عمل تلخيص الاشرى



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللى ميعرفش اصل الموضوع يا ريت يتابع الموضوع السابق و باب المشاركه مفتوح باستمرار 
*متيجوا نهجم على الاشرى و نخليه سهل 
*

يا شباب ايه لزوم اننا نستنى لما نبقى 20 او 30 علشان نبتدى الشغل و بعدين ممكن حد فينا عزيمته تهبط او تحصل له ظروف 
احنا نبتدى بالاعضاء اللى مستعدين يبتدوا دلوقتى و نسيب باب المشاركه مفتوح باستمرار و اللى يشترك يبتدى فى شابتر جديد طالما المواضيع مش مرتبطه ببعض 

انا بقول نتوكل على الله و نقسم الشغل 
و زى ما قال محمد ميك احنا نشتغل على اخر اصدار بين ايدينا اللى هو2007 الا لو حد يقدر يمدنا ب 2011 ابليكاشن ممكن نشتغل عليها لحد ما الفاندامنتال 2013 ينزل 
دى صوره للشابتر بتاعه النسخه دى 
تفتتكروا ايه اهم الفصول اللى نبتدى بيها و الفصول الاقل اهميه و ينفع تتاجل 

ها مين حيهجم على اول فصل








الموضوع للتثبيت حتى انتهاء توزيع المهام و تنسيقها


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (16 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بشمهندس أحمد بالنسبة لأشري أبليكاشن 2011 أنا ممكن أرفعو إن شاء الله 

لكن أعتقد أن البدء بأشري فاندامنتال 2009 فيه فائدة أكبر باعتبار أنه يشرح أساسيات التكييف والله أعلم

وهناك أمر آخر وهو موضوع اعتماد الواحدات في الشرح ... هل المترية أم الانكليزية أم الاثنين معاً

على كل حال أنا جاهز للبدء بالتلخيص إن شاء الله​


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2013)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بشمهندس أحمد بالنسبة لأشري أبليكاشن 2011 أنا ممكن أرفعو إن شاء الله
> 
> ...


فى انتظار 2011 و يا ريت ترفعه من السي دى كامله علشان يبقى زى 2012 نقدر نفتحه من فايل ال disclaimer و نتعامل معاه كوحده واحده 
بالنسبه للفاندامنتال انا مقتنع انه افيد لكن زى ما قلت عاوزين نوفر المجهود و الوقت للاصدار الجديد و خصوصا انه حيصدر قريب جدا 2013
انا بالنسبه لى كل شغلى بالوحدات الانجليزيه لكن مش حتفرق لان النظريه واحده (فيه بعض المعادلات بتختلف لكن لو حولت الوحدات حتظبط معاك و تحويل الوحدات مش معضله كبيره)


----------



## honey007 (16 أبريل 2013)

موضوع جميل وياريت كنت أقدر أشاركوا فى الترجمه لكنى لسه طالب فى البكالوريوس
بي ياريت الجميع يقرأ الموضوع دا مفيد للتعلم الترجمه الصحيحه
سلسلة دروس مـــفيدة في أساسيات الترجمة


----------



## toktok66 (17 أبريل 2013)

اقترح اخواني ان نبدا وبسرعه في جزء التطبيقات العامه general applications وبعدين نتخصص في التطبيق وبعدين نشتغل اداره


----------



## zanitty (17 أبريل 2013)

مش فاهم يا باشا يا ريت تفصيل علشان انت عارف اخوك صعيدى و الفهامه مبتشتغلش بسهوله 


toktok66 قال:


> اقترح اخواني ان نبدا وبسرعه في جزء التطبيقات العامه general applications وبعدين نتخصص في التطبيق وبعدين نشتغل اداره



دول اهم شابترز من وجهه نظرى على حسب معظم التطبيقات اللى بنتعرضل لها

chapter 1
residences 

chapter 2
retail facilities

chapter 3
commercial and public buildings

chapter 5
hotels, motels, and dormitories

chapter 6
educational facilities

chapter 7
health care facilities ( و ده توكيله مع محمد عبد الرحيم)

chapter 12
industrial air conditioning

chapter 14
laboratories

chapter 31
kitchen ventilation

chapter 36
owning and operating costs

chapter 37
testing, adjusting, and balancing

chapter 41
supervisory control strategies

chapter 42
hvac commissioning

chapter 44
building air intake and exhaust design

chapter 46
design and application of controls

chapter 47
sound and vibration control

chapter 48
water treatment

chapter 49
service water heating

chapter 52
fire and smoke management

chapter 55
electrical considerations

chapter 56
room air distribution

chapter 57
integrated building design

دول 22 شابتر و احنا لغايه دلوقتى 14 مشارك يعنى كل واحد عليه شابترين ...
ياللا كل واحد ينقى 2 كده على مزاجه و لو حد عنده اقتراح باضافه شابتر انا نسيته يتفضل لسه معانا 6 اماكن فاضيه


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (17 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> فى انتظار 2011 و يا ريت ترفعه من السي دى كامله علشان يبقى زى 2012 نقدر نفتحه من فايل ال disclaimer و نتعامل معاه كوحده واحده
> بالنسبه للفاندامنتال انا مقتنع انه افيد لكن زى ما قلت عاوزين نوفر المجهود و الوقت للاصدار الجديد و خصوصا انه حيصدر قريب جدا 2013
> انا بالنسبه لى كل شغلى بالوحدات الانجليزيه لكن مش حتفرق لان النظريه واحده (فيه بعض المعادلات بتختلف لكن لو حولت الوحدات حتظبط معاك و تحويل الوحدات مش معضله كبيره)



للأسف النسخة التي عندي عبارة عن ملف pdf واحد فقط وبالواحدات المترية ... جاري الرفع



zanitty قال:


> دول اهم شابترز من وجهه نظرى على حسب معظم التطبيقات اللى بنتعرضل لها
> 
> دول 22 شابتر و احنا لغايه دلوقتى 14 مشارك يعنى كل واحد عليه شابترين ...
> ياللا كل واحد ينقى 2 كده على مزاجه و لو حد عنده اقتراح باضافه شابتر انا نسيته يتفضل لسه معانا 6 اماكن فاضيه



النسخة الجديدة فيها فصول أكثر لذلك ستختلف أرقام بعض الفصول.

بعد اذنك يا باشا ... احجز لي فصلين:
Chapter 33
Kitchen Ventilation 

Chapter 57
Room Air Distribution


----------



## كاسر (17 أبريل 2013)

chapter 3
commercial and public buildings

chapter 5
hotels, motels, and dormitories

وانا اثنين

​​


----------



## zanitty (17 أبريل 2013)

اللى فاضل يا اخواننا 

chapter 1
residences 

chapter 2
retail facilities

chapter 6
educational facilities

chapter 7
health care facilities ( و ده توكيله مع محمد عبد الرحيم)

chapter 12
industrial air conditioning

chapter 14
laboratories

chapter 36
owning and operating costs

chapter 37
testing, adjusting, and balancing

chapter 41
supervisory control strategies

chapter 42
hvac commissioning

chapter 44
building air intake and exhaust design

chapter 46
design and application of controls

chapter 47
sound and vibration control

chapter 48
water treatment

chapter 49
service water heating

chapter 52
fire and smoke management

chapter 55
electrical considerations

chapter 57
integrated building design


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (17 أبريل 2013)

أنا أقترح أن ترسل رسالة خاصة لكل من تطوع في تلخيص الأشري إلى هذا الموضوع فلربما لا يلاحظ وجوده ضمن المواضيع المثبتة

ومن مبدأ "نهز الورد حتى نشمو"


رابط ملف الأشري:

ASHRAE 2011 HVAC Application SI​


----------



## mohamed mech (17 أبريل 2013)

ممكن أخذ هاذين البابين يا عمو
chapter 7
health care facilities 

chapter 52
fire and smoke management
​


----------



## مستر هندسة (17 أبريل 2013)

Please I want chapter 44 and 46


----------



## مستر هندسة (17 أبريل 2013)

Please zanity inserts the chapter 53 radiant cooling and heating because it's very important,thanks


----------



## smooz (17 أبريل 2013)

على فكره انت هايل يا باشمهندس زانيتى عارف الواحد بجد 
ما بيصدق يلاقى فرصه ارد بيها جمايلكم علينا ويشرفنى انى اشارك فى هذا العمل الجبار
ومع الناس العمالقه اللى فى الموضوع دا 
انا هاخد الشباتر الاتيه ذكرها وربنا يعينا

chapter 47
sound and vibration control

chapter 48
water treatment

قررتو ايه يا جماعه هنشتغل على 2011 ولا 2007 والاهم من كده 
هتكون ايه الطريقه عايزين نوحد الشغل ويبقى فيه سيستم الكل يمشى عليه 
​


----------



## كاسر (17 أبريل 2013)

بعد إذن المهندس اسامة الحلبي

هذا رابط لنفس الملف ولكن تم فك الحماية بحيث تستطيع تضع highlight أو comments 
على الملف

ASHRAE 2011 HVAC Application SI

من هنا -->https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8867RAJ_4ukT1BKdEpxa2FlakE/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## toktok66 (18 أبريل 2013)

احجزلي بسرعه 2 و 37


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2013)

اللى فاضل يا اخواننا 

chapter 1
residences 

chapter 6
educational facilities

chapter 12
industrial air conditioning

chapter 14
laboratories

chapter 36
owning and operating costs

chapter 41
supervisory control strategies

chapter 42
hvac commissioning

chapter 53 
radiant cooling and heating 

chapter 49
service water heating

chapter 55
electrical considerations

chapter 57
integrated building design


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2013)

كاسر قال:


> بعد إذن المهندس اسامة الحلبي
> 
> هذا رابط لنفس الملف ولكن تم فك الحماية بحيث تستطيع تضع highlight أو comments
> على الملف
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه 
عندى نسخه 2011 ip بس مكتوب فيها الايمايل بتاع صاحبها و هو مش حابب ان اسمه يظهر ... هل فيه حل غير انى اعمل ايديت صفحه صفحه و اشيل اسمه من كل الصفحات فى كل الملفات ... لو حد يقدر يساعد يا ريت



smooz قال:


> على فكره انت هايل يا باشمهندس زانيتى عارف الواحد بجد
> ما بيصدق يلاقى فرصه ارد بيها جمايلكم علينا ويشرفنى انى اشارك فى هذا العمل الجبار
> ومع الناس العمالقه اللى فى الموضوع دا
> انا هاخد الشباتر الاتيه ذكرها وربنا يعينا
> ...


يا باشا ربنا يخليك 
انا راييى ان 2011 افضل لكن اللى مش هيقدر يحصل على 2011 يشتغل على 2007



مستر هندسة قال:


> please zanity inserts the chapter 53 radiant cooling and heating because it's very important,thanks



تم اضافه الفصل المطلوب


----------



## مستر هندسة (18 أبريل 2013)

شكرا زانيتي على اضافة الفصل 53 حيث انه يحتوي على معلومات مهمة لمن يعمل في مجال التدفئة الارضية والتكييف باستخدام الاسقف


----------



## كاسر (18 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه
> عندى نسخه 2011 ip بس مكتوب فيها الايمايل بتاع صاحبها و هو مش حابب ان اسمه يظهر ... هل فيه حل غير انى اعمل ايديت صفحه صفحه و اشيل اسمه من كل الصفحات فى كل الملفات ... لو حد يقدر يساعد يا ريت
> ....



للاسف أستاذي لا علم لي بها

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## مستر هندسة (18 أبريل 2013)

زانيتي من بعد أذنك الفصل:
13Enclosed Vehicular Facilities الذي يتحدث عن طرق وحسابات التهوية للمناطق المغلقة التي تحوي مركبات الية مثل مراّب السيارات الموجود تحت الارض وغيرها.
اعتقد ان هذا الفصل يحوي معلومات هامة وعلاقات رياضية مفيدة فأتمنى اضافته


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2013)

اللى فاضل يا اخواننا 

chapter 1
residences 

chapter 6
educational facilities

chapter 12
industrial air conditioning

chapter 13
Enclosed Vehicular Facilities

chapter 14
laboratories

chapter 36
owning and operating costs

chapter 41
supervisory control strategies

chapter 42
hvac commissioning

chapter 53 
radiant cooling and heating 

chapter 49
service water heating

chapter 55
electrical considerations

chapter 57
integrated building design


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2013)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> أنا أقترح أن ترسل رسالة خاصة لكل من تطوع في تلخيص الأشري إلى هذا الموضوع فلربما لا يلاحظ وجوده ضمن المواضيع المثبتة
> 
> ومن مبدأ "نهز الورد حتى نشمو"
> 
> ...



تم هز الورد 
فى انتظار نشم الريحه


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه
> عندى نسخه 2011 ip بس مكتوب فيها الايمايل بتاع صاحبها و هو مش حابب ان اسمه يظهر ... هل فيه حل غير انى اعمل ايديت صفحه صفحه و اشيل اسمه من كل الصفحات فى كل الملفات ... لو حد يقدر يساعد يا ريت
> 
> كنت عايز اعرف نوع الملف
> ...


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2013)

eng - mahmoud قال:


> zanitty قال:
> 
> 
> > جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه
> ...


----------



## hooka (18 أبريل 2013)

علي بركة الله 

chapter 1
residences 


chapter 49
service water heating​


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2013)

اللى فاضل يا اخواننا 

chapter 6
educational facilities

chapter 12
industrial air conditioning

chapter 13
Enclosed Vehicular Facilities

chapter 14
laboratories

chapter 36
owning and operating costs

chapter 41
supervisory control strategies

chapter 42
hvac commissioning

chapter 53 
radiant cooling and heating 

chapter 55
electrical considerations

chapter 57
integrated building design


----------



## eng - mahmoud (18 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> eng - mahmoud قال:
> 
> 
> > اه يا باشا PDF بس عليه سيكيوريتى
> ...


----------



## wael nesim (18 أبريل 2013)

مساء الفل يا بشمهندسن الملتقى وخاصة الموضوع بتاعنا, انا ممكن اخد البابين:
1.( industrial air conditioning (chapter 12 , لكن رقم الباب ده فى اصدار 2011 هو chapter 14.
2.( hvac commissioning (chapter 42 , لكن رقم الباب ده فى اصدار 2011 هو chapter 43.
لكن متهيألى لازم نحدد وقت نطلع فيه التلخيصات بتاعتنا, ياريت نحدده مع بعض, وليا اقتراح كمان , ممكن بدل ما نلخص البابين ونعدها نطلع التلخيص احنا ممكن نلخص باب وبعدها نلخص الباب التانى, عشان اولا منزهقش وكمان نحس بثمر اللى بنعمله.وشكرا يا بشمهندس زانيتى لاهتمامك.


----------



## kartouch (18 أبريل 2013)

تم رفع : Ashrae-2011-Hvac-Applications-Si.pdf - بحجم : 56.47 MB

Ashrae-2011-Hvac-Applications-Si

جاري رفع جميع الاصدارات...


----------



## kartouch (18 أبريل 2013)

تم رفع : ASHRAE F 1981 Cooling Load.pdf - بحجم : 8.5 MB

ASHRAE F 1981 Cooling Load


----------



## kartouch (18 أبريل 2013)

تم رفع : ashrae 1997 hvac fundamentals handbook SI .zip - بحجم : 24.82 MB

ashrae 1997 hvac fundamentals handbook SI


----------



## kartouch (18 أبريل 2013)

تم رفع : fundamentals of heating and cooling loads 1998.pdf - بحجم : 39.57 MB

fundamentals of heating and cooling loads 1998


----------



## kartouch (18 أبريل 2013)

تم رفع : ASHRAE_HVAC_2001_Fundamentals_Handbook.pdf - بحجم : 64.52 MB

ASHRAE_HVAC_2001_Fundamentals_Handbook


----------



## kartouch (18 أبريل 2013)

تم رفع : HVAC Design Manual for Hospitals & Clinics-2003 orignal.pdf - بحجم : 8.19 ميغا

HVAC Design Manual for Hospitals & Clinics-2003 orignal


----------



## kartouch (18 أبريل 2013)

تم رفع : ASHRAE 2006 Handbook—Refrigeration (SI).rar - بحجم : 76.46 MB

ASHRAE 2006 Handbook—Refrigeration (SI)


----------



## kartouch (18 أبريل 2013)

البقية غدا


----------



## mohamed mech (18 أبريل 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> احجزلي بسرعه 2 و 37



أخيرا سوف أفهم التست و البلنس
:84:
​


----------



## mohamed mech (18 أبريل 2013)

تم رفع الكتاب نسخة 2011

http://www.4shared.com/rar/kxT_Yp4h/I-P.html








​


----------



## MOH_AL HORSE (19 أبريل 2013)

الصراحة فكرة ضخمة وبقمه الروعة وبتفيد الكل.......اثمنى لو اقدر اساعد , بس انا لسا خريج دي السنة وماليش كثير بلتكيف بلرغم من اننا حبيت دا المجال واتمنى اطور نفسي فية باجتهادي وبمساعدتكم اخواني....
اتمنى من اي حد عنده شي ممكن يفيدنا كمبتدى في هدا المجال ان يرسللي ع ايميلي[email protected]مثل كتب شرح بلعربي او برامج سهلة..وجزاكم اللة الف خير والف شكر للمهندس اللي نزل كتاب شرح برنامج hap بلعربي


----------



## honey007 (19 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> eng - mahmoud قال:
> 
> 
> > اه يا باشا PDF بس عليه سيكيوريتى
> ...


----------



## honey007 (19 أبريل 2013)

بعد إذن الأخ زانيتى انا عندى إقتراح لتوفير الوقت على الأخوه المترجمين أن يتطوع بعض الاخوه المهندسين أمثالى (المبتدئين) بالمساعده فى نقل الجداول ووضعها فى ملفات وورد لتوفير الوقت على الأخوه الخبراء فى الترجمه. انا عن نفسى متطوع وإحترف عمل جداول على الوورد ووضع القيم بها. ولكن هل سيتم تعريب الجداول أيضا أم نقوم بنقلها كما هى.


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2013)

اللى فاضل يا اخواننا 

chapter 6
educational facilities

chapter 13
Enclosed Vehicular Facilities

chapter 14
laboratories

chapter 36
owning and operating costs

chapter 41
supervisory control strategies

chapter 53 
radiant cooling and heating 

chapter 55
electrical considerations

chapter 57
integrated building design


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2013)

eng - mahmoud قال:


> zanitty قال:
> 
> 
> > *فى طريقة انا جربته قبل ذلك بس كان الملف لايوجد به حماية security*
> ...


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2013)

eng - mahmoud قال:


> zanitty قال:
> 
> 
> > *فى طريقة انا جربته قبل ذلك بس كان الملف لايوجد به حماية security*
> ...


----------



## السيد زرد (19 أبريل 2013)

معلهشى يا اخونا انا لسه فاتح الموقع الوقتى واول مرة اخد بالى انكم اطلقتم شرارة البدايه انا ممكن اخد laboratories chapter 14 chapter 55 electrical considerations


----------



## toktok66 (19 أبريل 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> أخيرا سوف أفهم التست و البلنس
> :84:
> ​



تصدق اني انا كمان هبتدي افهمه معاكم بشكل اكثر احترافا :75:
حبيبي انت يا محمد بك - بس احب ابلغكم اني هنكفي على الشغل ده شويه علشان احاول انجزه اسرع محدش يستغرب من اختفائي 

ربنا يقويكم ويقوينا على الصالح


----------



## eng_alex (19 أبريل 2013)

انا حاجز فصلى 6+36 
على بركة الله 
فى ميعاد محدد للتسليم ولا ايه.
هانشتغل على اصدار رقم كاااام لانى لسة مش فاهم
بعد اذن السادة طبعا زانيتى هو القائد بعتياره المنسق العام وصاحب الفكرة فى الاساس , فياريت يازانيتى تجمع كل الافكار التى تم طرحها وتتطلع بنظام عمل نمشى بيه كلنا 
بمعنى ما هو الاصدار؟ ميعاد التسليم؟ كيفية الشرح والتلخيص؟ من المسئول عن الترجمة هل الذى قام بالتلخيص او شخص اخر؟ ما هى صيغة الرفع؟ وهكذا 
من الاخر عايزين دستور نمشى عليه علشان كل شىء موحد واهم حاجة من وجهة نظرى مواعيد التسليم والاصدار
شكرااااااا


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2013)

اللى فاضل يا اخواننا 

chapter 13
Enclosed Vehicular Facilities

chapter 41
supervisory control strategies

chapter 53 
radiant cooling and heating 

chapter 57
integrated building design


----------



## freesoft (20 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## smooz (20 أبريل 2013)

eng_alex قال:


> انا حاجز فصلى 6+36
> على بركة الله
> فى ميعاد محدد للتسليم ولا ايه.
> هانشتغل على اصدار رقم كاااام لانى لسة مش فاهم
> ...



بضم صوتى لصوتك وانا كمان طلبت كده


----------



## drmady (20 أبريل 2013)

ماشاء الله فكرة جميلة جدا واتمنى انها تتحقق بجد هيكون فية فائدة عظيمة للجميع .... سلامى لاستاذى واخى الكبير اللى بعتزر عن تقصيرى في حقة م.احمد زنيتي


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (20 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> اللى فاضل يا اخواننا
> 
> chapter 13
> Enclosed Vehicular Facilities
> ...






ان شاء الله انا هااخد 53 و 57


بس عايزين سياسة العمل بقي للورشه 
وربنا يوفقنا ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (20 أبريل 2013)

لاي كتاب او تلخيص لازم يكون فيه مراجع 
زي مثلا مشاريع الكليه 
لازم يكون فيه مشرف 
طيب ايه اللي هنشتغل عليه هل هيكون فيه مراجع او هيكون فيه مشرف بحيث اللي ينتهي 
من جزء يمرره ليه وييراجعه معاه وبناءا عليه يتم التأكد من العمل 


وايه السياسه اللي هنتبعها في التلخيص
بحيث تكون موحده علي الكل 
ولا كل واحد يشتغل بطريقته وفي الاخر مجموعه مع بعض تجمع كل الفصول 
وتنظمها مع بعضها


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2013)

احمد محمد نجيب قال:


> لاي كتاب او تلخيص لازم يكون فيه مراجع
> زي مثلا مشاريع الكليه
> لازم يكون فيه مشرف
> طيب ايه اللي هنشتغل عليه هل هيكون فيه مراجع او هيكون فيه مشرف بحيث اللي ينتهي
> ...


و الله يا باشا انا مش ف دماغى سياسه معينه 
انا قلت كل واحد يلخص على حسب فهمه للفصل اللى معاه و كان فيه اتفاق على ان اللى يخلص حاجه يعرضها للمناقشه العامه فى موضوع منفصل
لو حبيت نتبع اجراء معين اتفضل بعرض مقترحك


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2013)

اللى فاضل يا اخواننا 

chapter 13
Enclosed Vehicular Facilities

chapter 41
supervisory control strategies


----------



## iNkHeArT (21 أبريل 2013)

هندسه في جزء مهم وانا استفدت منه اوي لما كان معايا تصميم لمعمل وطريقته سهله جدا ومفيده
انا بتكلم عن Chapter 16- Clean Spaces
انا متطوع للفصل ده ولو في فصل كمان انت ترشحه ليا كمان انا موافق
في انتظار ردك واحب اشكرك جدا علي الفكره الاكتر من رائعه
بس انا اسف مش متابع الموضوع من اوله فلو في حاجه فاتتني ياريت حد يديني ملخص للموضوع
في انتظار الرد


----------



## zanitty (21 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> اللى فاضل يا اخواننا
> 
> chapter 13
> Enclosed Vehicular Facilities
> ...





iNkHeArT قال:


> هندسه في جزء مهم وانا استفدت منه اوي لما كان معايا تصميم لمعمل وطريقته سهله جدا ومفيده
> انا بتكلم عن Chapter 16- Clean Spaces
> انا متطوع للفصل ده ولو في فصل كمان انت ترشحه ليا كمان انا موافق
> في انتظار ردك واحب اشكرك جدا علي الفكره الاكتر من رائعه
> ...


اهلا بيك يا هندسه 
توكل على الله فى شابتر 16 اعتبره بتاعك 
و دول شابترين فاضلين ممكن تختار واحد منهم او تختار اى شابتر تانى انت تحبه بس ميكونش حد اشتغل عليه - الموضوع مش حكر على شباتر معينه دى مجرد مقترحات حسب الاهميه من وجهه نظرى فقط -
و شكرا يا هندسه على الشكر


----------



## iNkHeArT (21 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> اهلا بيك يا هندسه
> توكل على الله فى شابتر 16 اعتبره بتاعك
> و دول شابترين فاضلين ممكن تختار واحد منهم او تختار اى شابتر تانى انت تحبه بس ميكونش حد اشتغل عليه - الموضوع مش حكر على شباتر معينه دى مجرد مقترحات حسب الاهميه من وجهه نظرى فقط -
> و شكرا يا هندسه على الشكر


معلش يا هندسه بس استفسار عن طريقه التلخيص نفسه
يعني اربي ولا انجلش ولا ممكن لو يدوي
كمان احنا عايزين هنبعت لحضرتك وانت هتجمع التلخيص كله وننزله
كمان عايزين نخلي الموضوع بوقت
عشان ما حدش منا يتكاسل ولو حصل يبقي ممكن حد تاني هو يشتغل عليه
وشكرا


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (21 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> و الله يا باشا انا مش ف دماغى سياسه معينه
> انا قلت كل واحد يلخص على حسب فهمه للفصل اللى معاه و كان فيه اتفاق على ان اللى يخلص حاجه يعرضها للمناقشه العامه فى موضوع منفصل
> لو حبيت نتبع اجراء معين اتفضل بعرض مقترحك




طيب يا باش مهندس انا رأي من رأيك ان كل واحد يبدأ في تلخيص جزءه براحته وبعدها يتم مناقشة 
كل جزء لكل شخص هوا اللي يدير موضوعه في موضوع منفصل يشترك فيه الجميع ونعمل ورشه من عدد معين تتولي عملية التلخيص والتجميع النهائي 
ده مجرد رأي وياريت نشوف الاراء التانيه علشان نوصل للأفضل وشكرا 
بس فس حاجه انه الكل في نفس ذات الوقت يبدأ في العمل في الجزء الخاص بيه :7:


----------



## eng - mahmoud (21 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> eng - mahmoud قال:
> 
> 
> > اقول لك على طريقه اسهل لالغاء الايمايل
> ...


----------



## zanitty (21 أبريل 2013)

فى انتظار راى الساده المشاركين في المقترحات المعروضه


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أبريل 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t365681.html​


----------



## kartouch (22 أبريل 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t365681.html​


الرجاء احترام الاخوة ..
اولا ليس حصريا
ثانيا تعمد وضع رابط ربحي 
ثالثا تعمد الرفع على سيرفر ربحي
رابعا تعمد تقسيم الكتاب و ذلك للربح اكثر

الرجاء الرفع على مركز الخليج او الميديافاير 
و عدم ربط الروابط بمواقع ربحية و ذلك حتى نحقق القيمة العلمية فقط و ليس بعناوين براقة و بروابط ربحية فيصبح الهدف ماديا و هذا غير مقبول


----------



## kartouch (22 أبريل 2013)

تم رفع : ASHRAE 2007 si + ip .rar - بحجم : 151.46 MB

ASHRAE 2007


----------



## kartouch (22 أبريل 2013)

تم رفع : ASHRAE 2008 SI.rar - بحجم : 57.43 MB

ASHRAE 2008 SI


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أبريل 2013)

kartouch قال:


> الرجاء احترام الاخوة ..
> اولا ليس حصريا
> ثانيا تعمد وضع رابط ربحي
> ثالثا تعمد الرفع على سيرفر ربحي
> ...



no comment !!


----------



## kartouch (22 أبريل 2013)

AdFly - The URL shortener service that pays you! Earn money for every visitor to your links.
هو موقع ربحي ....يقوم ايا كان برفع اي شيئ على اي سيرفر و يقرنه بذلك
و كلما كثرت التحميلات كلما زادت الارباح ......و هنالك الالاف من المواقع التي تقدم نفس الخدمة 

على كل حال ارجوا ان تعي ما قلته لك


----------



## kartouch (22 أبريل 2013)

تم رفع : ASHRAE 2009 Fundamentals SI.rar - بحجم : 60.2 MB

ASHRAE 2009 Fundamentals SI


----------



## hooka (23 أبريل 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> no comment !!


أحسن الظن لغيرك يا بش مهندس انا كده بشك انك مبتدخلش المنتدي خالص عشان تعرف محمد بيقدم ايه لمنتدي بس علي العموم بس لو محمد بي قدم المعلومة عشان مستني منها عائد مادي فهنيئا كلنا ذاك الرجل و الوحيد اللي مش في دماغه الفلوس الزائرين اللي بيخشوا ينزلوا الداتا ومشوا علي طول 
احسن الظن بعيرك يا بش مهندس 
وحتي لو فيها عائد مادي هذه مسالة بينه وبين ربه 
وبعدين لو عايز فلوس طيب ما يرفع اغنية ولا فيلم وساعة مش هي بقي المهندس محمد ده علي كلامك ده هي بقي المليونير محمد 
ارجو انك انت اللي تفكر في كلامي 
دوال خطوة دوس علي اسم محمد وحش علي البروفايل بتابعه وانت هتافهم علي طول


----------



## kartouch (23 أبريل 2013)

hooka قال:


> أحسن الظن لغيرك يا بش مهندس انا كده بشك انك مبتدخلش المنتدي خالص عشان تعرف محمد بيقدم ايه لمنتدي بس علي العموم بس لو محمد بي قدم المعلومة عشان مستني منها عائد مادي فهنيئا كلنا ذاك الرجل و الوحيد اللي مش في دماغه الفلوس الزائرين اللي بيخشوا ينزلوا الداتا ومشوا علي طول
> احسن الظن بعيرك يا بش مهندس
> وحتي لو فيها عائد مادي هذه مسالة بينه وبين ربه
> وبعدين لو عايز فلوس طيب ما يرفع اغنية ولا فيلم وساعة مش هي بقي المهندس محمد ده علي كلامك ده هي بقي المليونير محمد
> ...


لو تتثبت فانا لا اقصد الاخ مجمد فهو نقل رابط الموضوع عن حسن نية ...فانا اقصد صاحب الموضوع الاصلي


----------



## eng_alex (23 أبريل 2013)

خلاص حصل خير يا باشمهندسين 
احنا كلنا فى الموضوع ده علشان نخدم ونحاول نساعد بعضنا وكل واحد ومقدرته
وفقنا الله لما فيه خير لللاسلام والمسملمين اجمعين


----------



## مستر هندسة (24 أبريل 2013)

يا جماعة انا بدي بلش بمخصصاتي بدكون تعذروني لانو كتير متحمس للموضوع وخايف تخف الحماسة اذا تأخرت اكتر من هيك 
بشوفكون اصدقائي بعد 10 سنين ,عم امزح اكيد


----------



## zanitty (24 أبريل 2013)

مستر هندسة قال:


> يا جماعة انا بدي بلش بمخصصاتي بدكون تعذروني لانو كتير متحمس للموضوع وخايف تخف الحماسة اذا تأخرت اكتر من هيك
> بشوفكون اصدقائي بعد 10 سنين ,عم امزح اكيد



انطلق فى رعايه الله


----------



## zanitty (2 مايو 2013)

بشرونا يا شباب


----------



## am11 (3 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بك أخي زانيتي على هذه الفكرة الطيبة

للأسف كنت في إجازة ولم أحضر توزيع الكعكة ... وأظن أن حصتي من هذا الفصل قد ذهبت ..

عسى أن أكون معكم في غيره ( Fundamentals ) ...

وطبعا كل الشكر لمن شارك في رفع الملفات وتنسيق البيانات والترجمة والجمع والإعداد


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 مايو 2013)

لديّ اقتراح بسيط .. أرجو أن يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار ..

الاقتراح يتعلق بطبيعة تلخيص المعلومات من أشري ...

وهو أن يتم أخذ المفيد من هذه المعلومات وإبقاءها باللغة الانجليزية من دون ترجمة ..

أن يتم الاشارة إلى موقع هذه المعلومات في الفصل الخاص بها .. الصفحة المعينة أو السطر المعين وهكذا ..

وأخيرا .. عند الانتهاء ... أن تتم مراجعة المعلومات من قبل لجنة ( لنقل لجنة عليا ) تقوم بالمراجعة على الاختصار بزيادة أو نقص ..

طبعا كل هذه الأمور ستصب في النهاية بمصلحة الجميع ...


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (4 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 

ده لينك كتاب ASHRAE APPLICATION 2011 SI 

Ashrae-2011-Hvac-Applications-Si.pdf

وربنا يوفقكوا يا هندسه


----------



## zanitty (4 مايو 2013)

riyadh1 قال:


> لديّ اقتراح بسيط .. أرجو أن يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار ..
> 
> الاقتراح يتعلق بطبيعة تلخيص المعلومات من أشري ...
> 
> ...



موافق


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (4 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 

ده لينك كتاب ASHRAE APPLICATION 2011 SI

Ashrae-2011-Hvac-Applications-Si.pdf

الله بوفقنا جميعا للخير


----------



## مستر هندسة (6 مايو 2013)

مشكور عالنسخة اخي الكريم


----------



## fatma ibrahim (8 مايو 2013)

بجد عمل رائع وفكرة رائعه


----------



## fatma ibrahim (8 مايو 2013)

بجد بارك الله لكما ووفقكم


----------



## zanitty (14 مايو 2013)

بشرونا يا شباب


----------



## wael nesim (15 مايو 2013)

هانت يا هندس عن قريب انشاء الله, الواحد بس مزنوق فى الشغل شوية


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2013)

wael nesim قال:


> هانت يا هندس عن قريب انشاء الله, الواحد بس مزنوق فى الشغل شوية



ربنا يعينك يا باشا


----------



## f_abady (18 مايو 2013)

بجد عمل اكتر من رائع ومجهود جميل اعانكم الله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم انا عندى فكره لو فى حد خد شبترين صعبين ممكن انا اساعده واخد شبتر منهم


----------



## اسلام هلال (18 مايو 2013)

انت عندك حق اشرى 2009 يجب البداية بة


----------



## Pharaoh114 (27 مايو 2013)

great


----------



## abomgoode (27 مايو 2013)

الف شكررررررررررررر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## wael nesim (2 يونيو 2013)

هانت يا شباب, انشاء الله على نهاية الاسبوع ده هنزل تلخيص باب من البابين اللى انا واخدهم وهو Industrial Air Conditioning.


----------



## zanitty (2 يونيو 2013)

wael nesim قال:


> هانت يا شباب, انشاء الله على نهاية الاسبوع ده هنزل تلخيص باب من البابين اللى انا واخدهم وهو Industrial Air Conditioning.



يحيا العدل 
يحيا العدل


----------



## wael nesim (2 يونيو 2013)

شكرا ليك يا زانيتى وعلى تشجيعك


----------



## zanitty (3 يونيو 2013)

wael nesim قال:


> شكرا ليك يا زانيتى وعلى تشجيعك



الشكر ليكوا انتوا على جهودكوا 
و الله الواحد بجد وشه فى الارض انى مش مشاك معاكوا 
يا ريتنى كنت معاهم 
يا ريتنى كنت معاهم


----------



## wael nesim (3 يونيو 2013)

يا باشا يكفى انك انت اللى عملت الموضوع الجامد ده, وبعدين الاشرى جاى كتير, ابقى شارك معانا المرة الجاية, وياريت نعمل نفس الورشة فى الحريق وبرده فى الصحى.


----------



## zanitty (3 يونيو 2013)

wael nesim قال:


> يا باشا يكفى انك انت اللى عملت الموضوع الجامد ده, وبعدين الاشرى جاى كتير, ابقى شارك معانا المرة الجاية, وياريت نعمل نفس الورشة فى الحريق وبرده فى الصحى.



فى بالى الحريق و الصحى و هو اصلا تقريبا معمول بس نخلص من الاشرى


----------



## غسان م (5 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## wael nesim (6 يونيو 2013)

هاى شباب المنتدى وخاصة موضوع تلخيص الاشرى
ده ملخص Industrial Air Conditioning وفاضللى HVAC Commissioning , يارب التلخيص يعجبكوا
Chapter 14-industrial air conditioning-Summary - Download - 4shared


----------



## zanitty (6 يونيو 2013)

wael nesim قال:


> هاى شباب المنتدى وخاصة موضوع تلخيص الاشرى
> ده ملخص Industrial Air Conditioning وفاضللى HVAC Commissioning , يارب التلخيص يعجبكوا
> Chapter 14-industrial air conditioning-Summary - Download - 4shared



 معنديش فور شيرد فى الشغل


----------



## haithamslem (6 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير
أسأل الله العظيم أن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم
وأن يجعله صدقة جارية مقبولة إلى يوم الدين
وأن ينفع بكم الإسلام والمسلمين

لك أفضل تحياتي مهندس zanitty
نفع الله بك الإسلام والمسلمين 
وزوجك من الحور العين​


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (8 يونيو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​*المفروض أبدأ بكلمتين حلوين ومقدمة .. لكن مش قادر .. إيه الروعة دي وإيه الأفكار الجبّارة دي ؟؟
تحية لزانيتي صاحب الفكرة وتحيه لكل الإخوة المهندسين المشاركين على وجه الخصوص والمتابعين .. فعلاً الواحد علشان يفتح الأشري وللا سماكنا وياخد معلومة كان قلبه بيتقبض وكأنه داخل الأرافة ..
أسأل الله عز وجل بأسماءه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يجعل هذا الأمر في موازين حسناتكم وأن يتقبله منكم خالصاً لوجه الكريم وأن يرفع به درجاتكم يوم القيامة وأن يجعله باقياً معكم يوم يرجع الأهل والمال ..
زانيتي يابرنس الليالي يارمّانة الميزان دخّلني معاكم في الأسانسير .. أنا بقالي كتير مشترك في الموقع ده وربنا بيفيدني منّه أشد الإفادة وأخيراً جائت الفرصة لرد جزء من الجميل ..
أرجو إرسال نصيبي :15: من الشغل على الإيميل 
*

​*مع أي ملحوظات أو قيود إتفقتوا عليها في المشروع من وحدات أو أسلوب ترجمة ولك جزيل الشكر ..
هذا طبعاً إن كان هناك أي مكان باقي في الأسانسير وإلا سأضطر للحاق بكم على سلالم سماكنا ..
نلتقي بعد الفاصل ..:56:*


----------



## zanitty (8 يونيو 2013)

قوة عزيمة وإنضباط قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> *​*المفروض أبدأ بكلمتين حلوين ومقدمة .. لكن مش قادر .. إيه الروعة دي وإيه الأفكار الجبّارة دي ؟؟
> تحية لزانيتي صاحب الفكرة وتحيه لكل الإخوة المهندسين المشاركين على وجه الخصوص والمتابعين .. فعلاً الواحد علشان يفتح الأشري وللا سماكنا وياخد معلومة كان قلبه بيتقبض وكأنه داخل الأرافة ..
> أسأل الله عز وجل بأسماءه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يجعل هذا الأمر في موازين حسناتكم وأن يتقبله منكم خالصاً لوجه الكريم وأن يرفع به درجاتكم يوم القيامة وأن يجعله باقياً معكم يوم يرجع الأهل والمال ..
> ...



اسال الله ان يستجيب دعاءك 
عفوا فقد حذفت الايمايل اتباعا لتعليمات المنتدى و استاذنك فى متابعه هذا الموضوع لتاخذ نصيبك عند توزيع الاشرى فاندامنتال


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (8 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> اسال الله ان يستجيب دعاءك
> عفوا فقد حذفت الايمايل اتباعا لتعليمات المنتدى و استاذنك فى متابعه هذا الموضوع لتاخذ نصيبك عند توزيع الاشرى فاندامنتال



وهو كذلك يا سوبر فايزور :5:


----------



## wael nesim (9 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> معنديش فور شيرد فى الشغل


انا معرفتش ارفع الملف على المنتدى مباشرة ومش عارف ارفعه على موقع غير ال 4 shared دلوقتى, اعذرنى ولو فيه حد من الزملاء ينزله وعنده ويعيد رفعه على المنتدى مباشرة, يبقى الف شكر ليه.


----------



## zanitty (9 يونيو 2013)

wael nesim قال:


> انا معرفتش ارفع الملف على المنتدى مباشرة ومش عارف ارفعه على موقع غير ال 4 shared دلوقتى, اعذرنى ولو فيه حد من الزملاء ينزله وعنده ويعيد رفعه على المنتدى مباشرة, يبقى الف شكر ليه.



و لا يهمك يا باشا نزلته من البيت و فات عليا انى ارفعه هنا - و مش عارف اصلا مساحته هتسمح انى ارفعه هنا و اللا لا - 
ماهو لو الاعضاء يطاوعونى و يعملوا دروب بوكس كل مشاكلنا مع الرفع حتتحل لانه حتى الاكواد نقدر نرفعها و محدش له عندنا حاجه من الناحيه القانونيه


----------



## eng_alex (12 يونيو 2013)

اقدم اسفى واعتزارى الشديدين كل الشدة عن التاخير ولكن والله العظيم غصب عنى
كان عندى امتحانات ماستر خلال شهر 6 ده غير الحاجات المطلوبة من تقارير وخلافه لكل مادة
+ ضغط من الشغل استعادا لموسم الصيف والحاجات دى يعنى
وبصراحة انا مكسوف من نفسى جدا لانى متاخر جدا لدرجة انى مقدرتش ادخل للمنتدى لاحسن زانيتى يقفشنى ولا حاجة ويعاتبنى 
الحمد لله الامور ماشية كويش والضغط خف الى حد كبير بعد انتهاء الامتحانات 10/6 وان شاء الله هابيتدى الشغل والانتهاء فى اسرع وقت ممكن
ادعولى وسامحونى عن التاخير
شكرااا......


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (12 يونيو 2013)

طيب أنت عندك عذر مقبول جدا وهو الامتحانات

لكن ما الذي يقوله من ليس لديه عذر على الإطلاق ... وزانتي قافشو على أكثر من جبهة :61:

سامحني يا زانتي على التأخير :84:​


eng_alex قال:


> اقدم اسفى واعتزارى الشديدين كل الشدة عن التاخير ولكن والله العظيم غصب عنى
> كان عندى امتحانات ماستر خلال شهر 6 ده غير الحاجات المطلوبة من تقارير وخلافه لكل مادة
> + ضغط من الشغل استعادا لموسم الصيف والحاجات دى يعنى
> وبصراحة انا مكسوف من نفسى جدا لانى متاخر جدا لدرجة انى مقدرتش ادخل للمنتدى لاحسن زانيتى يقفشنى ولا حاجة ويعاتبنى
> ...


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 يونيو 2013)

اقترح على أحبائنا أن يجعلوا لتقديم الملخصات ميعادا لا يستأخرون عنه

وأن يقوم متطوعون جدد بإنقاذ إخوانهم المقصرين

عسى ربنا أن يجعلنا من الناجين​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 يونيو 2013)

بس مع هيك وع قولة السوريين "" كل تأخيرة وفيها خيرة "" ^_^


----------



## eng_alex (12 يونيو 2013)

riyadh1 قال:


> اقترح على أحبائنا أن يجعلوا لتقديم الملخصات ميعادا لا يستأخرون عنه
> 
> وأن يقوم متطوعون جدد بإنقاذ إخوانهم المقصرين
> 
> عسى ربنا أن يجعلنا من الناجين​




بأذن الله تعالى سيكون قبل بداية شهر رمضان المعظم 
وكل عام وانتم الى الله اقرب
واللهم تقبل منا الاعمال


----------



## zanitty (12 يونيو 2013)

تاتى متاخر خير من ان لا تاتى ابدا 
و بالعكس انا مش مضايق من حد و بالعكس انا مقدر تمام انشغال الجميع 
و خصوصا ان ده عمل تطوعى بحت و كل واحد له ظروفه 
بالعكس اشكر لكل من ساهم و لكل من دعم جهودهم جميعا 
اشكر كل من غالب نعاسه ليفيد غيره 
و اسال الله ان يجعلها فى ميزان حسنات الجميع 

و بعدين مكسوفين من زانيتى ليه اذا كان زانيتى نفسه مش مشارك باى حاجه


----------



## emadabdullah (15 يوليو 2013)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد الجبار
ممكن من يمتلك كتاب Cooling and Heating Load Calculation Manual (ASHRAE GRP 158)
خدمتاً لهذا المتندى العظيم ولكم منا فائق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## zanitty (5 أغسطس 2013)

emadabdullah قال:


> مشكورين على هذا الجهد الجبار
> ممكن من يمتلك كتاب Cooling and Heating Load Calculation Manual (ASHRAE GRP 158)
> خدمتاً لهذا المتندى العظيم ولكم منا فائق الشكر والاحترام



ارجو وضع المشاركه فى موضوع يناسب محتواها حتى تحصل على اقصى استفاده


----------



## nofal (6 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alaa_84 (7 سبتمبر 2013)

أحبابى وأخوانى المهندسين :84:
فين تلخيص الشباتر بتاعت أشرى :17:
على رأى المثل عشمتنى بالحَلَق خرٌمت أنا ودانى :76:

تحياتى لكم وربنا يبارك فيكم يا خيرة شباب الأمة :80:​


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (7 سبتمبر 2013)

kartouch قال:


> الرجاء احترام الاخوة ..
> اولا ليس حصريا
> ثانيا تعمد وضع رابط ربحي
> ثالثا تعمد الرفع على سيرفر ربحي
> ...


تعلمنا من المهندس محمد ميك اكثر مما تعلمناه من مدرسين الجامعات


----------



## zanitty (8 سبتمبر 2013)

kartouch قال:


> لو تتثبت فانا لا اقصد الاخ مجمد فهو نقل رابط الموضوع عن حسن نية ...فانا اقصد صاحب الموضوع الاصلي





أسيل عبد الرزاق قال:


> تعلمنا من المهندس محمد ميك اكثر مما تعلمناه من مدرسين الجامعات


اخ اسيل اوضح المهندس كارتوش وجهه نظره 
و اشكرك على غيرتك على اخونا محمد ميك 
و احسب ان الموضوع انتهى و لله الحمد


----------



## zanitty (13 سبتمبر 2013)

نصحى شويه يا شباب مع بعض و اللا ايه


----------



## mahdi2013 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير كلكم 
جاري الانتظار :16:


----------



## محمد السعيد نور (7 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراااا
جارى الانتظار :16:


----------



## eng.tamermosa (8 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يجزيكم عنا خير


----------



## AHMADBHIT (26 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## hikhodary (8 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله خير علي الفكرة وعلي المجهود *


----------



## hikhodary (8 مارس 2014)

بس ياتري ايه سبب التوقف عن استكمال العمل
وهل يمكنني المساعدة​


----------



## zanitty (9 مارس 2014)

hikhodary قال:


> بس ياتري ايه سبب التوقف عن استكمال العمل
> وهل يمكنني المساعدة​



و الله لا اعرف سبب التوقف فلكل ظروفه 
بالطبع يمكنك المساعده بتلخيص اى فصل من الفصول التى لم ينته منها احد بعد الرجوع الى الموضوع المثبت لمعرفه ما تم انجازه بالفعل 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mserageng (10 مارس 2014)

دا تلخيص CH14 على موقع 4SHARE بناءا على طلب الجميع 

Chapter 14-industrial air conditioning-Summary - Download - 4shared - Mohammed Serag


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2014)

mserageng قال:


> دا تلخيص CH14 على موقع 4SHARE بناءا على طلب الجميع
> 
> Chapter 14-industrial air conditioning-Summary - Download - 4shared - Mohammed Serag


جزاك الله خيرا و تم نسخ المشاركه الى الموضوع المثبت 
[h=1]فصول الاشرى الملخصه[/h]


----------



## hikhodary (16 مارس 2014)

تقريبا مفيش غير شبتر 14 هو اللي خلص 
عموما انا بأذن الله هبتدي من اول ch1 وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله


----------



## hikhodary (16 مارس 2014)

الموضوع ده موضوع غاية في الاهمية ورائد من نوعه
لاني بصراحة شايف اننا كمهندسين عرب لدينا قصور في التصور الهندسي الصحيح لكثير من الامور 
وكذلك قصور في المعلومات الخاصة بالاكواد ومهم فعلا اننا نتعاون في كسر هذا الحاجز


----------



## zanitty (16 مارس 2014)

hikhodary قال:


> تقريبا مفيش غير شبتر 14 هو اللي خلص
> عموما انا بأذن الله هبتدي من اول ch1 وربنا يسهل ان شاء الله


لا يا هندسه فيه كتير 
راجع الموضوع المثبت يحتوى موضوع لاخونا رياض النجار به العديد من الفصول المنتهيه


----------



## hikhodary (17 مارس 2014)

تمام انا شفتهم ربنا يكرمك انا هبتدي ب CHAPTER 1
HVAC SYSTEM ANALYSIS AND SELECTION الموجود في ASHRAE 2008 SI HVAC Systems and equipment انا شايف انه مهم معرفة القواعد الاساسية لاختيار نوع النظام وربنا يسهل بعد كده نشوف شباتر تانية ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_m_fatah (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء علي هذا العمل الجاد نحو التقدم


----------



## eng_m_fatah (17 يناير 2022)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم على المجهود الرائع ونفعنا به وجعله الله فى ميزان الحسنات 
رجاء اين اجد الشرح


----------

